# How can this be??????



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have hashi's, been off meds now for a month because I went very hyper taking 1 grain of Naturethroid. I feel great, with the exception of some muscle soreness. No hypo or hyper symptoms.
Just had my labs done:
TSH - 9.48 (range: .34-5.6)
Free T4 - .07 (range: .06-1.2)
Still waiting on the Free T3 and a new TPO to come back. Doctor wants me to start back on my Naturethroid, but I don't feel bad????????
So confused. I tried backing down my meds to just 1/4 grain and that made me hyper too. I took Naturethroid for over a year with no issue. Should I change to something else? Synthroid maybe?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Have hashi's, been off meds now for a month because I went very hyper taking 1 grain of Naturethroid. I feel great, with the exception of some muscle soreness. No hypo or hyper symptoms.
> Just had my labs done:
> TSH - 9.48 (range: .34-5.6)
> Free T4 - .07 (range: .06-1.2)
> ...


I wonder what your FERRITIN is like?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And I take it you have had an ultra-sound and have no reason for you to think you have thyroid cancer?

The 2 things listed above can cause hyper when taking thryoid replacement.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> I wonder what your FERRITIN is like?
> 
> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> ...


Doctor won't do an ultra sound. No inflammation, no goiter, no indications I guess. I am still trying to get into OHSU to see a hashimoto's specialist. I don't know why I feel as great as I do with such crappy lab results. I have NO symptoms whatsoever. Either hyper or hypo. I FEEL TOTALLY NORMAL. 
What does ferritin have to do with your thyroid anyway?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> I FEEL TOTALLY NORMAL.


So it's YOUR fault there's such a wide "normal" range for lab results!!!??? 

Just kidding, of course. It is a little odd that you feel so good with lab results that would make many people miserable.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Octavia said:


> So it's YOUR fault there's such a wide "normal" range for lab results!!!???
> 
> Just kidding, of course. It is a little odd that you feel so good with lab results that would make many people miserable.


I am at a total loss. I give up. I felt like total CRAP two years ago with mainly normal labs except for my TPO. It was elevated to 439. Started taking Naturethroid and was fine for a year. Then went completely hyper and stopped taking meds altogether. This is the BEST I have felt in TWO YEARS and been off of them for a month. Sleep like a rock, have lots of energy, temperature normal, blood pressure normal, all other blood work NORMAL. I thought for sure my thyroid was working again and my labs would look good. Now my TSH is the highest its ever been and I feel GREAT. I DON'T GET IT!


----------

